# 12 Years Long & Still Goin' Strong <3 <3 <3 *kinda proud of this one*



## hotpink1326 (Sep 23, 2009)

_Our relationship thats is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My beautiful wife & i celebrate 2 anniversarys! The one from the day we became a couple & our wedding anniversary! Last Saturday we were togther for 12 whole years though!! In honor of that, i did what my wife always asks me to do. Yellow & Purple!! Its a joke now, whenever i ask her how i should do my makeup her answer is ALWAYS do yellow & purple, lol! I dont know why but she always says that!! I actually never have though, so as a suprise to her... Thats what i did for our anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually Loooove how it turned out too!!! It was really hard to blend cause the colors are so different from eachother but i did my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let me know what you think!!!!!!


What i used...

::Face:: 
Maybelline expert wear blush Dusty Mauve 50 

::Eyes:: 
Vaseline 
MAC PaintPot "Girl Friendly"
UDPP 
NYX Liner "Yellow" 
MAC Pigment "Primary Yellow"
MAC Pigment "Grape"
Coastal Scents Original 88 Palette #'s 73, 84 and 85 ... See picture below!
Prestige Shadow "Blanc" 
Almay Black Liquid Liner
Maybelline Great Lash "Blackest Black" 
Maybelline expert eyes Velvet Black pencil line

::Lips:: 
NYX "Fuschia" LIP Liner
Cherry Culture "Cherry" Gloss








~~*FOTD*~~














































She even got me flowers!!!!! AWWW






Thanks for takin a look






















_​


----------



## GGBlu (Sep 23, 2009)

For colors so difficult to blend, you certainly did an amazing job.  I really like this entire look.

And congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!! 12 years is a long time...you should be very proud!!! I hope my dh and I are just as blessed to last that long and longer!!!

You look beautiful!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 23, 2009)

wow, this is gorgeous! i bet she loved it!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Sep 23, 2009)

You look beautiful! I love the colors and I think you did a great job at blending.  Congratulations on 12 years!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yay congrats!!! Yellow and purple are hard to blend and you did a great job!!


----------



## shootout (Sep 23, 2009)

So gorgeous, this might be my fave look from you!
And congrats! =]


----------



## amyzon (Sep 23, 2009)

Sooo well blended!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow you did a great blending job with those colors! Beautiful! And Happy Anni!!!!! =)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2009)

You are the master of blending, there are no two colours you can't blend.

Congratulations on your 12 years together


----------



## Tete-A-Tint (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeous. I've never seen yellow and violet done so well before.


----------



## n_c (Sep 23, 2009)

The blending is great as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats!!!


----------



## fintia (Sep 23, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## blackeneddove (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on the anniversary! I always try to do a purple and yellow look and I always fail, every time. This is so pretty and very inspiring, probably my favorite look from you recently! Keep up the good work lady!


----------



## zerin (Sep 23, 2009)

Such a pretty look! congrats on your anniversary! would love to see some more fotds....I miss them!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 23, 2009)

amazing blending! congrats!


----------



## BrittanyD (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty look! You wear it so well. & congrats on the 12 years, it's always lovely to see a great, successful marriage.


----------



## mmmakeup (Sep 23, 2009)

aww you look so happy it makes me happy! congratulations


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 23, 2009)

great job and congrats!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 23, 2009)

This look is beautiful, congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 23, 2009)

congratulations, that look is beautiful


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 23, 2009)

12 years?! congrats, girl! you look gorgeous!


----------



## amberenees (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats...
pretty lOOk


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 23, 2009)

That look is flawless. You look great! Congrats to you and your wife on 12 years! I'm going on my 8th yr with my bf and I sincerely hope I can add "still goin' strong" when I reach 12 years.


----------



## MrsGooch (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats and great pics!


----------



## Briar (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your gorgeous wife!!! 12 Years is definitely worth celebrating! 

You look amazing in that pink lip color!  

Can I use any more exclamation points??!!


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 24, 2009)

wow totally agree with what everyone said about blending...great job!!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats! Purple and yellow looks beautiful together! ^_^


----------



## User67 (Sep 24, 2009)

This is my favorite look from you ever! Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you all so much for all the wonderful resonses!! Youre the best!!!!!!!!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_For colors so difficult to blend, you certainly did an amazing job.  I really like this entire look.

And congratulations to you and your wife!_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Congrats!!!! 12 years is a long time...you should be very proud!!! I hope my dh and I are just as blessed to last that long and longer!!!

You look beautiful!_

 
I hope that for you too Tish! Thanks so much!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelydisarray* 

 
_wow, this is gorgeous! i bet she loved it!!_

 
Thanks, she really did!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_You look beautiful! I love the colors and I think you did a great job at blending.  Congratulations on 12 years!_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 

 
_Yay congrats!!! Yellow and purple are hard to blend and you did a great job!!_

 
They sure are, lol! When i was about half way through the blending process, i stopped & was like... What the hell did i just get myself into, lol!! Glad i kept going though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tete-A-Tint* 

 
_Wow! Gorgeous. I've never seen yellow and violet done so well before._

 
Wow, thanks a lot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_Congrats on the anniversary! I always try to do a purple and yellow look and I always fail, every time. This is so pretty and very inspiring, probably my favorite look from you recently! Keep up the good work lady!_

 
Thank you so much!! Please... Try it again cause seriously, half way through you may not like it but in the end, they are great colors together!! I think you'd totally rock the hell out of a look like this!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_So gorgeous, this might be my fave look from you!
And congrats! =]_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_You are the master of blending, there are no two colours you can't blend.

Congratulations on your 12 years together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are just too kind girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Such a pretty look! congrats on your anniversary! would love to see some more fotds....I miss them!_

 
Aww, thanks! I know i dont post as much as i used to, i try to do it when i get the chance though!! Thanks for sayin that... Its nice to know someone misses me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sweet of you!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_That look is flawless. You look great! Congrats to you and your wife on 12 years! I'm going on my 8th yr with my bf and I sincerely hope I can add "still goin' strong" when I reach 12 years._

 
Thanks sweets!! 8 years is a long time too, wishing you guys all the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Congratulations to you and your gorgeous wife!!! 12 Years is definitely worth celebrating! 

You look amazing in that pink lip color!  

Can I use any more exclamation points??!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITS SUCH A COMPLEMENT TO USE SO MANY EXCLAMTION POINTS!!!!!! LOL!!! Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_This is my favorite look from you ever! Congrats on your anniversary!_

 
That means so much from you! Thank you so much


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 24, 2009)

congrats girlfriend! the colors together actually fit you very nicely. gj!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 24, 2009)

Just gorgeous, Carly!!  Congrats on your anniversary!  DH and I will be celebrating 13 years this December.  A big yay for making love last!


----------



## xobaby89 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awe, congratulations. & Very beautiful look.. =)


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Sep 24, 2009)

it came out beautifully! and congrats to you two. may you two continue to grow stronger in one another


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! Youre all so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Just gorgeous, Carly!!  Congrats on your anniversary!  DH and I will be celebrating 13 years this December.  A big yay for making love last! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhh! Thats great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats to you two too!!!!!


----------



## madnicole (Sep 25, 2009)

wow - congratulations! And amazing blending. Best yellow & purple blending I have ever seen actually!


----------



## ashpardesi (Sep 25, 2009)

gorgeous look!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations! You look beautiful.


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazing look Carly!! Congrats.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome job! You look really happy, congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## Jot (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Anniversary. Glad all is wonderful 12years on. you look fantastic and did an amazing job - love the lips x


----------



## shedonna (Sep 30, 2009)

I`m going to go cry now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congratulations!


----------



## mslips (Oct 1, 2009)

beautiful job hun! an congrats 12 yrs is strong!!


----------



## rosesilence (Oct 1, 2009)

Ooooh!!! Gorgeus! The blending between purple & yellow is perfect, the look is wonderful! And you also make us feel your hapiness of that day through the pictures.
Congratulations! I hope you enjoy a happy whole life together!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your anniversary! I also often ask my boyfriend what colours I should do and never end up using them...


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 1, 2009)

Youre all so sweet! Thanks so much for the wonderful comments!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madnicole* 

 
_wow - congratulations! And amazing blending. Best yellow & purple blending I have ever seen actually!_

 
WOW! Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shedonna* 

 
_I`m going to go cry now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations!_

 
Awww, i dont want to make anyone cry... Dont mess up your makeup, lol!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosesilence* 

 
_Ooooh!!! Gorgeus! The blending between purple & yellow is perfect, the look is wonderful! And you also make us feel your hapiness of that day through the pictures.
Congratulations! I hope you enjoy a happy whole life together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats so nice, Thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friedargh* 

 
_Congratulations on your anniversary! I also often ask my boyfriend what colours I should do and never end up using them... _

 
Haha! Why do we bother askin if we never listen?! Lol... Thank you


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 4, 2009)

wow, congrats on the 12 years and the wedding anniversary!!! I didn´t think yellow and purple would look so good together, and the lip color kinda pulls the whole look together


----------



## randi (Nov 4, 2009)

*comes out from lurking and waves*

heyooooo carly! congrats on the anniversary!!! i see your makeup is still as goregous as ever!


----------



## dnarcidy (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, beautiful. And congratulations.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 5, 2009)

I love this! Very colorful and you look gorgeous!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the color combo! Looks great on you! Congrats


----------



## bambibrneyes (Nov 5, 2009)

very pretty, how do get ur colors to be so bright


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 5, 2009)

I love purple and yellow together too!
You look stunning in these colours, and I think you blended them together really well!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the look and congratulations!!!


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Nov 6, 2009)

I love how bright and vivid the colors are!! And a huge congrats!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorg eyes! And congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## kera484 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is so pretty!!! You did an amazing job on the blending. Congratulations on your anniversary!!!


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks great, and congratulations!!!


----------

